# Trap I built today



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Trap I built today
what does everyone think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats nice!....I had the hardest time figuring out how those bob things worked....what's that birdie doin in there....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe
thats one of the loaner birds I have
I poped him in there to see how the birds would fit


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> hehe
> thats one of the loaner birds I have
> I poped him in there to see how the birds would fit


cute.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good to me!! Keep those bobs locked..........you'll have a hawk or cat in there if you don't..............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a door cover in the front of the loft that I close 
you can see the right hand side one closed in the pic


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Very Neat, you're ready for the next coming race...


----------

